# What is the smallest case for an ATX mobo?



## krh1326 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to move my ASUS M4N78 PRO (ATX FF 12” x 9.6” or 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm) mobo into a smaller case.
I have to relocate my system into a very much smaller station.

I am asking you for your experience with various small cases.
I have recently moved a QDI board into Cooler Master Elite 360.
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=19&product_id=2898

It is a nice, small and plain case. Before I go with this again, does anyone have a specific case to consider, that would be even smaller? Do you have a link to any specs?

Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

look into getting an HTPC case, they are usually smaller. The elite 360 is very good though


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

If memory serves well at all, the Antec 300 is a pretty dang small case. Dunno if that helps any.

Depending on space limitations (vertical?), perhaps look at a skeleton case or some of the plexi cube-types.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 300 and 900 are about the same size, the 200 is smaller but still pretty big.

What, if any video card are you using?


----------

